# RDH - RedHill Education



## System (19 September 2010)

RedHill Education was founded in 2006. Today it comprises a number of specialist education and agency businesses, each with specific focus within the education sector.

http://www.redhilleducation.com


----------



## robusta (19 September 2010)

Not bad numbers ROE a bit under 20% not much debt. Would like to see the numbers of companies being bought with proceeds of IPO before I consider investing.


----------



## greggles (5 June 2018)

RedHill Education seems to be going from strength to strength recently. Here's their most recent half-year results:







The RDH share price just broke through $3 today. By all accounts it looks to be a well managed, thriving tertiary education business that services 16,000 overseas students a year. It's certainly flown under my radar until now.


----------



## galumay (5 June 2018)

I cant remember where, but it crossed my bows somewhere and I did a fairly deep analysis on it, at the time I decided it was trading near the top of my range of valuation so I gave it a miss. Looks like I missed an opportunity!

EDIT - went back and looked at my notes and it was already pricey as I thought, also the ½ year numbers look particularly strong because by comparing to the PRP it accentuates the %'s. Still looks like reasonable growth going forward, but its certainly priced for continued extremely strong growth at $3!


----------



## System (28 October 2021)

On October 27th, 2021, Redhill Education Limited (RDH) was removed from the ASX's Official List under Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of its remaining securities by iCollege Limited.


----------

